# Cremina - steam wand change over and seal change over



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I still haven't brewed anything on the Cremina, but I have fired her up and tried steaming. First impression is that I don't like the four hole tip, it's soldered in place so I thought I'd change the whole steam wand rather then chopping things off. I'm planning to fit a Silvia steam wand just need to figure out the type of the thread on the Cremina steam assembly, I know it's 1/4th, but a BSP adapter I've recently bought doesn't seem to fit so I need to do some further checking.

I've also removed the steam wand knob / piston and the seals on that are rock hard, so I'm planning to get a whole seal kit from Orphan. Wondering if anyone here did a rebuild of their Cremina and can suggest what are parts might be needed? the machine is in good form, so I'm guessing the only things needed changing are a few orings and that should be it.

T.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I put the Silvia V2 wand onto my Cremina, and no adapter was needed. Can't help with the rest, I'm afraid.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've just realised (and checked) the V2 wand comes with a 1/4" nut, I think I shall order that and be done with the mod.

Cheers,

T.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear how you get on. I found the Silvia wand helped a lot, but it's a bit too much of a franken-machine for me, so I've gone back to the Cremina wand at the moment. The tip on my original Cremina wand unscrews, so what I really want is a single-hole tip to screw in, but no idea what size I would need etc. I know some people talk about blocking the holes with toothpicks, but the holes in mine are far too small for toothpicks.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't like tips with more than two holes and even then I like the pattern to be vertical to the wand itself. If you can remove the tip you can quite easily block the holes from the inside with the ends of toothpicks, simply take one, shove the end into one of the holes from the inside of the tip, tap it down hard so it sits tight and then cut the toothpick so that it doesn't stick out from the tip and everything can be put together. For ease of cleaning cut the sharp end of the toothpick sticking on the outside of the steam tip with a razor / sharp knife so it's flush with the steam tip surface.

T.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Makes perfect sense. In fact, earlier today I tried dropping pins down through the tip and blocked 3 holes, then 2 holes. Of course the ergonomics are all wrong, and it would be hell to clean, but it was just a test. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be happy with that. Put the Silvia wand back on, instant happiness. I think maybe I need an adapter to fit the Silvia tip into the Cremina wand


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

To be honest toothpicks aren't perfect as it's wood and that + milk + steam doesn't really mix well, but for a temporary fix it should be fine.

T.


----------

